# Help



## Ian (Jul 9, 2008)

Hi all, have been told i can get in to Canada via the skilled worker route if i can find a job as a welder applied for many jobs but never here back does any one know any good agencies or web sites i've been looking at BC but now also looking at Alberta:confused2:


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Ian said:


> Hi all, have been told i can get in to Canada via the skilled worker route if i can find a job as a welder applied for many jobs but never here back does any one know any good agencies or web sites i've been looking at BC but now also looking at Alberta:confused2:


Welders are on THE LIST so you can apply for a PR visa. You would probably require to be recertified in Canada before practising your trade.
Canadian employers prefer to see job applicants face to face.


----------

